# xps m1330 no boot, error code 0142



## victoriabianco (Jul 15, 2009)

Good morning, 
My XPS M1330 won't boot. It turns on but stays on a black screen with white text that gives different booting options, but won't go past that (thinks about it, shows me the DELL logo and goes back to the screen)

Running the diagnostics test (F12) it's giving me Error Code 0142, 2000-0142, Unit 1: Drive Self Test failed. status byte 79

Called Dell, but (of course!) my warranty expired 20 days ago,
so they won't help.

I've been researching the problem and I'm ready to ask,
What should I do next? Do I need a new hard drive?
How do I know which hard drive to buy? Approx cost?
Below are the details on my laptop, I'd appreciate any help!
Victoria

xps m1330
bios version a11 (06/19/2008)

processor type: intel (r) core (TM)2 duo processor
processor id= 06FD
2GHz

primary hard drive: 250 GB HDD
video controller: NB8M-GS
video bioa version: 060.086.045.000.040.000
video memory: 128MB


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

The 0142 error does mean the hard drive failed the test and needs to be replaced. Your computer takes a SATA hard drive and you can replace it with a SATA or SATA 2. You can find them on newegg and prices vary depending on size. A 80gig is about $50 and a 500gig is about $130ish. You would just have to install the drive and run the recovery discs that came with your computer and you'd be all set.


----------



## victoriabianco (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you so much! I'll get on it right away...
victoria bianco


----------



## BigWillyMMA (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not a computer guy but I just had this problem. It kept me baffled for quite a while. I kept trying to boot up with no success. My buddy ran a Linux diagnostics on it and said "your hard drive is toast". Well, he left, gave up, and I kept trying things. I ran the pre-boot diagnostics and got the same error report "Error Code 2000-0142. Self Test Unsuccessful. Status 79." Once I got that message, it asked if I wanted to continue the memory test.....sure why not right? It completed with no more errors. It asked me if I wanted to reboot, sure why not? I went with the Windows Repair option during the boot process. It asked me if i wanted to do a Windows Restore and boot up with the last known good condition or something. Well, I chose that and it fired right up. I have restarted, shut down, danced a jig, taken a shower (not with the laptop) and sure enough...it is still working. Not saying it will work for you. Just saying, don't give up until you have exhausted all possibilities!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dad rules ok (Nov 1, 2009)

I too have just had the same problem. 1st Nov 2009.

I dont know about your HD being toast tho - according to microsoft 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315403

"Because of the write-pattern optimization in IDE disk drives, the caching routines sometimes write data out of order to keep drive write speeds at the fastest possible level depending on where data is located on the disk. This opens a timing window where the NTFS disk system could have critical tables damaged if a write is not finished"

Currently doing the same process as BigWillyMMA - after reading his post there may be salvation after all.


----------



## victoriabianco (Jul 15, 2009)

I tried everything but... ended up replacing my hard drive. After which I went ahead and bought myself a mac. My time and sanity are worth more than the price difference between the 2 brands... Best of luck!


----------

